# MAC CC Cream and BB Cream



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

They're both listed in the prep + prime section, but I get the feeling these are supposed to be used instead of foundation? Or are they for use under foundation? 

  What is the difference between BB cream and CC cream, exactly?


----------



## aradhana (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> They're both listed in the prep + prime section, but I get the feeling these are supposed to be used instead of foundation? Or are they for use under foundation?
> 
> What is the difference between BB cream and CC cream, exactly?


  my understanding:

  BB is beauty balm - so like a cross between moisturizer/spf/tint
  CC is complexion correcting - so also like tinted moisturizer but offers some colour correction, or brightens complexion.

  not sure what the difference is between BB and tinted moisturizer...

  i heard there are also DD creams coming in to add to the confusion...  apparently like the above but anti-aging...

  i have one of the mac CC creams (the peachy one) - i use it sometimes alone to brighten my under eyes, but sometimes under a foundation or tinted moisturizer.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok, I think I have it figured out then.

  BB cream is basically a fancy name for a tinted moisturizer, and CC cream is a color correcting cream.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, I think I have it figured out then.
> 
> BB cream is basically a fancy name for a tinted moisturizer, and CC cream is a color correcting cream.


  that's my understanding too!


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Jul 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, I think I have it figured out then.
> 
> BB cream is basically a fancy name for a tinted moisturizer, and CC cream is a color correcting cream.


  If you are wanting more info on either of the products, there are already threads in the color collections forum for both. I'm sure there is plenty of info there and more people will see your questions. It is much better to do a quick search to see if there is already a thread on a particular product (there more than likely is) before making a new one. Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2014)

BrknFlwr85 said:


> If you are wanting more info on either of the products, there are already threads in the color collections forum for both. I'm sure there is plenty of info there and more people will see your questions. It is much better to do a quick search to see if there is already a thread on a particular product (there more than likely is) before making a new one. Just a friendly suggestion.


  Personally I've never found that forums like this one (V bulletin I think?) have a very good search feature...


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lol their isn't a big difference between cc creams and BB creams lol. Just read ingredient lists and you'll see they are eerily similar! It's all a marketing gimmick. In US particularly they all are code for tinted moisturizer imo. I just finished MAC BB cream and I liked it tremendously which says a lot bc I can leave MAC foundations. Didn't make my skin oily and it has a good spf which is important to me.  You can wear it alone or under foundation as a base. Depends on how much coverage you want!


----------

